# Here's what the real original Purple Haze looks like



## Pinero06

if any one find seedbank with this strain, post it.


----------



## chronicman

thats the prettiest bud i have ever seen i wish i could smoke some mmmmmmm


----------



## cccep

looks nice dude whats the procent of THC in thos babys?


----------



## BSki8950

wow .. can u order any seeds like that online ??????


----------



## MrMarley

If some one finds these seeds, please let me know, I'd love to smoke on that ish


----------



## bombbudpuffa

DAAAAAAMN!!!! I want some!!!


----------



## MJ20

That looks nice! Who really has these seeds?


----------



## SmokeGooD

hey Pinero06 nice bud Keep it up.. i got a purple haze plant but i can't post it up i don't have no clue how to do it


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

dear God...I want seeds. 

Someone told me true purple haze doesn't even exist anymore? I'm not sure how true that is. If that is indeed purple haze then it's obviously still out there...Now just a matter of finding someone who has seeds.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

Just some info for ya here but from what i understand you will not find any "purple haze" strain out there. That is a myth. However, from what I understand the OG Haze and now most every other breeders Haze's have a purple pheno. 

So in fact when u find that pheno of Haze you then have it... purple haze. 

Otherwise there are some better looking purple strains out there like Lavender that has a high THC content , or even Grand Daddy Purple , or The Purps from Sensi i believe.. 

Otherwise the idea of finding purple haze seeds for sale is fruitless.. but Haze seeds r out there and most Haze's do have a purp pheno so ..well good luck in yur searches.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

mmm I love grand daddy purp. I've been thinking of growing some purples. Maybe I'll look around for that.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> the idea of finding purple haze seeds for sale is fruitless


I beg to differwww.weedfarmer.comhalfway down the seeds page.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

again... i don't believe that there is a true PURPLE Haze Strain... i could be wrong though....just what i've been told...

this site u offered may have a cut of the purple pheno of haze and made some seeds ..i guess that could explain ... 

anyways nice find that site has some nice prices!


----------

